# A very important lesson to learn



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Big owie!!! My daughter who is 21 just said "she didn't post pictures did she?" hope your ok.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LMAO, I just came back to say "sorry no pictures" and you beat me to it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, done laughing and I do hope your are okay -


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey maybe I've discovered a way I _can_ bring tug toys with me in the ring :lol:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Hey maybe I've discovered a way I _can_ bring tug toys with me in the ring :lol:


ROFLMAO -- good point!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ahahaha! I don't really have that problem as I am lacking a bit in the chest department *cough* *cough* although I was told this is a training benefit since I can easily reach over and pat my shoulder and some women can't.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG you are hilarious!
Once here at the pet hotel a BIG yellow lab jumped up and bit at my shirt front (play) and ended up getting the very center front of my bra in his mouth. He was shaking me like a tug toy. I coulda killed him....




Loisiana said:


> Hey maybe I've discovered a way I _can_ bring tug toys with me in the ring :lol:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Years ago I had a golden pup named Kachina. My friend was sitting on the floor playing with her. She leaped up and bit her in the boob... My friend first said "OW!" but then said "thanks Kachina, I will pray for swelling". LOL 

They grab what they can.... doubt they could on me.....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodi....Jodi..... Jodi.....
What ever are we gonna do with you??
LMAO!
Michelle


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Too funny! I’ve never had that happen to me yet… but Jed did get my hubby once, if you know what I mean, prompting a whole lot more words than just “DammitJed.”


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ouchy! I must admit I have had that happen. Mira has put little holes in shirts... You think I would learn not to hold the tug close to my body, but noooo.... :

I think you just need a camera all the time!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

oops posted in wrong thread


----------

